# Scrambling Regulations



## CorwinShiu (Sep 20, 2007)

World Cube Association Competition regulations said:


> 4d)	Cube puzzles must be scrambled with the white (or the lightest colour) face on top and green (or the darkest connecting face) on the front.



This doesn't really matter, but by wavelength, shouldn't the darkest connecting face be blue?:confused: Well I know white technically wouldn't be the lightest, but logically, it is the lightest. I believe that blue logically is the darkest. Why is the green face scrambled in front front?


----------



## Johannes91 (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the regulation means that when there is no green (or it is opposite white), then the darkest color is chosen.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 20, 2007)

Johannes91 is correct, the official wording should have been more like

Cube puzzles must be scrambled with the white face on top and green face on the front.
In the absence of white and/or green cube puzzles must be scrambled with the lightest colour face on top and the darkest connecting face on the front.


----------

